# Labour Cost to install Resilient Channel



## sklaz (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi there! I just installed resilient channeling in a 1600sq ft home. I also did 400 sq ft in the garage which had 14' ceilings (slower going).

It was my first time doing it and it took me and another guy about 14 hours to do it. I know this is longer then someone who does it every day but I was curious what people charge to do it?

The material was around $750 and I was thinking about charging about the same for labour. Does this seem fair? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread: "Pricing, Estimating and Success".

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

